# About.com- Brain Fog Info



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

For those of you who are dealing with fibromyalgia and/or chronic fatigue syndrome along with your IBS, you will want to read an excellent article recently published by my colleague, Adrienne Dellwo, who is the About.com Guide to Fibromyalgia & Chronic Fatigue Syndrome:


Brain Fog/Fibro Fog in Fibromyalgia & Chronic Fatigue Syndrome: What Causes It & What to Do About It

Brain fog is the term used to describe symptoms of cognitive dysfunction that are often experienced by individuals who suffer from fibromyalgia and chronic fatigue syndrome. In her article, Adrienne discusses possible causes of brain fog, covers common cognitive symptoms and discusses available treatment options. Overall, this is an excellent overview of this puzzling and frustrating phenomenon.


| Twitter | Newsletter Signup | Forum |

Brain Fog Info originally appeared on About.com Irritable Bowel Syndrome on Wednesday, December 9th, 2009 at 13:06:28.

Permalink | Comment | Email this

View the full article


----------

